
You Are Here: GPS Spoofing with a $15 USB to VGA Graphic Card - wolframio
https://hackernoon.com/osmo-fl2k-a-15-dtv-transmitter-fm-radio-hijack-and-gps-spoofing-device-68ac08ba7d76?gi=a1bcffe2fb25
======
vardump
I'm curious how good these USB 3.0 VGA adapters for desktop/information
monitor use?

Have some VGA displays lying around, maybe some of them could still be used.

